# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ::::::::: روش نوشتن فرمول مولکولی متان در ترکیب های مختلف  :::::::::

## 2013films

سلام 

چطوری میشه که متان CH4 هستش 

بعد یدو متان CH3I

و یا دی کلرو متان  CH2Cl2

متان چرا زیروند هاش از 4 به 2 و 3 تغییر میکنه ؟؟؟

ساده میشه ، میشه توضیح بدید دقیقاً دلیلش رو متوجه نمیشم ، یعنی باید حفظ کنیم یا قاعده داره این کم شدن زیروند متان از 4 به 2 و 3 ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ultra

خب ید و کلر هالوزن هستن
ظرفیتشون یک هست
کربن هم ظرفیتش چهاره
وقتی یه هالوژن اضافه شده
از هیدروژن هم کم شده

----------


## 2013films

> خب ید و کلر هالوزن هستن
> ظرفیتشون یک هست
> کربن هم ظرفیتش چهاره
> وقتی یه هالوژن اضافه شده
> از هیدروژن هم کم شده


نگرفتم چیزی رو که گفتی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام 
> 
> چطوری میشه که متان ch4 هستش 
> 
> بعد یدو متان ch3i
> 
> و یا دی کلرو متان  ch2cl2
> 
> متان چرا زیروند هاش از 4 به 2 و 3 تغییر میکنه ؟؟؟
> ...


اگر یه هیدروژن رو ورداریم جاش هالوژن بذاریم مثلا کلر اسم ترکیب میشه کلرو آلکان.دوتا کلر بذاریم میشه دی کلرو آلکان . به جای آلکان هم بسته به تعداد کربن باید نامگذاری کرد مثلا یه کربن میشه متان ، دوتا کربن میشه اتان و...
متان در اصل ch4 هست . اگه یه هیدروژنش رو بکنیم جاش ماده آلی یا گروه عاملی بذاریم میشه "متیل ..." مثلا جای یه هیدروژن گروه عاملی الکلی بذاریم میشه متیل الکل یا متانول .

----------

